

Tinypy 1.1 - kirubakaran
http://groups.google.com/group/tinypy/browse_frm/thread/405e7993d2a5664a

======
jcl
Really cool... I hadn't heard about this small (64k!), alternate
implementation of Python; it has much the same appeal to me as Lua originally
did. The home page:

<http://www.tinypy.org/>

------
zach
What a relief to have an alternative to Lua. For games I would appreciate
Lua's incremental GC, of course. But far better to have something tiny that
you can add on to than something big you have to rip things out of!

------
jgfoot
Maybe we will once again get a modern Python interpreter on the Palm OS?

